# Need to figure out what guitar this is



## famouspogs (Jun 9, 2006)

I was at a vintage music store and they had a Kent guitar that had 3 pickups, a tremolo arm, double cut away, a huge headstock in a strat like shape and a a metal pickguard that resonated and it sounded like a hollowbody resonater when not through an amp. I can't really find the model anywhere. The guy was asking for 300 and I want to get it but I don't really want to over pay.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

here's an easier question: do you feel it's worth $300 to you?

if you do, pick it up


----------



## famouspogs (Jun 9, 2006)

It is to me but if I can get it cheaper that would be great. I'm going to bet 300 is pretty decent for it anyways.


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

any older guitar (means it's tough) that plays well and sounds good is worth $300 you're not overpaying if these things are true.

also a nod to mr clarkson, in your avatar there.. makes me laugh, that man.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

try for $250 - you may get it for $275 that way


----------



## garretrevels (Mar 9, 2007)

yeah you may find one a bit cheaper on ebay or something, but not locally and not have the chance to play it before you buy. Alot of these old guitars have issues an average seller won't disclose. So buying a guitar you can pick up locally is ideal, plus you save on shipping and duties. Plus you gotta factor in how bad our $$ is.

$300 is a pretty good deal IMO


----------



## famouspogs (Jun 9, 2006)

Alright so I bought it today and kinda got ripped abit because I tried trading in stuff but oh well. It sounds really great. Its actually semi hollow and sounds like a resonater. I'm still wondering what the hell kind of model it is exactly. Don't mind the rest of the gear, I made the picture for the rig picture thread.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

*guitar*

Some of the old Guitars are pretty cool... I dont think u can go to far wrong for 300.00 but it depends on how it plays and condition.

I would like to try this guitar out.,. too much $$$ but its an old 1962 Kay.
Looks cool

http://www.coolguitars.ca/kgs_inv_detail.asp?InvID=3118


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I'm going to guess that it's very late 60's or very early 70's. My Kent Mandolin is a '67 and the appointments are a little different.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

That is a Kent 
No. 532
Copa Model
Made in Japan

The '5' indicates it was made in 1965.
I have one in rough shape and one mint 2 pick up model(Vegas)


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

guys at this site love digging up info on those old models...

http://vintaxe.com/boards/index.php?sid=48fd00c8022070565142e393e319ccb0


----------



## Shannon Dean (Apr 26, 2012)

Let me know if you ever want to sell that copa, I'll give you a good price for it if you mail it to san francisco man. [email protected]


----------



## big frank (Mar 5, 2006)

Kents were the mainstay of garage bands back in my teenage days '63 to '70.
Mainly; they were horrible and to be avoided if you could help it. (although many of them looked cool).


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

big frank said:


> Kents were the mainstay of garage bands back in my teenage days '63 to '70.
> Mainly; they were horrible and to be avoided if you could help it. (although many of them looked cool).


Too true. I still find it amazing that the Kent, Raven, Silvertone, Framus, Canora and other entry level instruments only the poorest beginners would play in the sixties are now being sought after as desirable instruments. It's a crazy world sometimes. But hey, each to his or her own I guess.


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

I've almost definitely seen pics of Lou Reed playing one of these at early Velvet Underground shows (there was a feature in MOJO magazine a few years back). I hope that adds some street cred. for you  In all honesty though, if you had the $300 to spend and it sounds/feels good to you, it was probably worth it!


----------

